# Treadmill motor / control board help needed



## poppaclutch (Sep 5, 2013)

I would like to use this motor and control board on my 1928 9" Southbend Lathe.




I would like to know where to attach a Potentiometer. Or if it is just that simple.

Here's what I need explained....

HD2- This eight wire connection attaches the controller to the console. Each wire carries the following voltage signal: 
BLACK- (Two wires) These are the ground wires for the console. All other voltages taken on the 8-wire harness are in 
reference to either of these wires. Note: On the MC-2100SDI, the second Black wire (the one next to Violet) carries 
a very small pulsing voltage the console monitors to count the number of steps taken by the user. 
RED- This wire supplies the console with 9 VDC. 
GREEN- This wire brings the speed sensor signal to the console. This is a pulsing 0, 5 VDC signal as the treadmill is 
running. When the treadmill is at rest, this voltage may measure either 0 VDC or 5 VDC. 
BLUE- This wire carries the square wave speed control signal from the console to the power board. The duty cycle of 
this 5 VDC signal is used to set the speed of the treadmill. At the maximum duty cycle of 85% (meaning the 5 VDC 
is being sent 85% of the time and not being sent 15% of the time), approximately 4 VDC can be measured. At lower 
speeds, a lower voltage will be measured. NOTE: Many digital multimeters have difficulty measuring this square 
wave signal. They may only show a maximum of 1.5 VDC whenthe treadmill is set to its maximum speed. What is 
important to see in this instance is that the voltage goes up as the treadmill speed is increased.
ORANGE- This wire carries a 3.5–5 VDC signal to the power board to cause the power board to send 120 VAC to the 
incline motor to increase the incline setting of the treadmill.This voltage should only be present when the incline is 
being increased. 
YELLOW- This wire carries a 3.5–5 VDC signal to the powerboard to cause the power board to send 120 VAC to the 
incline motor to decrease the incline setting of the treadmill.This voltage should only be present when the incline is 
being decreased. 
VIOLET- This wire carries the incline sensor signal to the console This is a pulsing 0, 5 VDC signal as the incline is 
moving. When the incline is at rest, this voltage may measure either 0 VDC or 5 VDC. 

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Chucketn (Sep 5, 2013)

I think I have one of those boards in my collection. I will look at it tomorrow and see if I can help.
I much prefer the older MC-60 series controllers, and have 2 of them in service in my shop now.
Nice motor, by the way, one of those is running my X2 mill!.

Chuck


----------



## iron man (Sep 5, 2013)

I think I have that same motor and board on my 10 inch atlas there was no way to just hook up a (pot) to it that I could find if you do make sure and post it please.  To make it work I found a upper control board had a slide pot on it I measured the resistance and purchased a rotary pot and wired it in. There is also a start and stop button on there I had to solder onto that with a resister to get the board to turn on. So you need both the upper control board to signal the pwm board. If I had to do it all over again I would just find another PWM controller that does not need all that crap I used it because it had a high amp rating after I hooked it up even under heavy load the amps are very very low. But you will love the motor a lot of power and it makes threading easy.. Ray


----------



## poppaclutch (Sep 5, 2013)

The motor pulls 22.3 amps. I have a couple of M60 boards plus a few other types. Does it matter to the control board what the motor pulls ampwise?


----------



## Chucketn (Sep 6, 2013)

With Ironman's comments, that's probably why I'm not using the 2100 board. I would definitly use the MC-60 board if you have one! Here's a link to pictures of my setup if meeded.
http://s571.photobucket.com/user/chucketn/library/MC-60 motor controller?sort=3&page=0#
Chuck


----------



## iron man (Sep 6, 2013)

The one Chuck pointed out would work fine I have one of those and wish now I would have used it. It turns out my motor is a bit bigger than yours and it also is suppose to pull 22 amps it never has pulled half that. Ray


----------



## poppaclutch (Sep 6, 2013)

OK. I have one M60 board setting on a large transformer that I guess I'll try. I put the word out, at the metal yard today, That I am looking for treadmills. Need to build up my transformer reserve!

Thanks for all the help, guys,
Rick


----------



## JimSchroeder (Sep 7, 2013)

Rick, I have a DC treadmill motor on my lathe (10x22).  It has worked well for four years.  There are some draw backs, these are permanent magnet motors and the rated HP is a little misleading.  A low RPM's these type motor do not have a lot of torque, so leave a couple of pulley sheaves on the motor so you have have a low gear ratio for heavy duty turning.  You will find the rated HP is a high RPM that is probably outside of your work envelope.  The best controller for these motors are made by KB Electronics and are widely available on Ebay.  They come in many different varieties such 120 VAC or 240 VAC input and a wide range of outputs.  They are well documented which helps significantly when you are trying to figure out how to wire them up.

Check out the documentation for a couple of these controllers by going to the KB web site and you will quickly figure out which type units will work for you.  These controllers are widely used in many industrial applications are build to withstand a lot of use and abuse, something that many of the tread mill controllers can be short on.

Jim


----------



## Kernbigo (Sep 7, 2013)

google m60 wireing  not knowing what model you got this the  one most people use. With the amount of amp you are drawing use the threadmill control other wise it is going to cost you a arm and a leg I have used several they work great if you gear it write.


----------



## poppaclutch (Sep 7, 2013)

Ran  2hp and 2.9 hp motor on the m60 today. Everything went fine (except when I tried to steady the soldering iron with my finger... It has been a while since I have soldered).

I will try one of these dc motors on my Southbend, but for sure they will be going on my HF 7x10 and a small craftsman lathe I have.

Also, I would like to put one on a 72x2 belt grinder I built, but w/o using a jack shaft.

Thanks again for all the help,
Rick


----------



## Kernbigo (Sep 8, 2013)

use the one control to run both just don't run them at the same time. that is what i did. my atlas lathe and my band saw. which i can cut metal with


----------



## Jericho (Sep 8, 2013)

KB DC Motor Control. Part number KBIC-125 is what I used and have been very satisfied with it's performance. Bought used and new on eBay. I got a heat sink from the scrap yard and attached it with the heat transferring goo and haven't had any problems. I think the amp rating is probably a stall amperage as they draw nowhere near that when actually turning. Motors only draw as many amps as you need for the job and as long as you're not stalling it completely which is pretty self destructive on something that rotates, you'll be fine.There are several versions but you can discern which you think is best from online info. I'm sure the others mentioned in this thread have served their owners well also. Good luck.


----------



## poppaclutch (Sep 8, 2013)

Kernbigo said:


> use the one control to run both just don't run them at the same time. that is what i did. my atlas lathe and my band saw. which i can cut metal with




*What a great idea!*


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 8, 2013)

Jericho said:


> KB DC Motor Control. Part number KBIC-125 is what I used and have been very satisfied with it's performance. Bought used and new on eBay. I got a heat sink from the scrap yard and attached it with the heat transferring goo and haven't had any problems. I think the amp rating is probably a stall amperage as they draw nowhere near that when actually turning. Motors only draw as many amps as you need for the job and as long as you're not stalling it completely which is pretty self destructive on something that rotates, you'll be fine.There are several versions but you can discern which you think is best from online info. I'm sure the others mentioned in this thread have served their owners well also. Good luck.




I have the same KB controllers on hand, they are good units and easy to tweak.


----------



## poppaclutch (Nov 15, 2013)

poppaclutch said:


> OK. I have one M60 board setting on a large transformer that I guess I'll try. I put the word out, at the metal yard today, That I am looking for treadmills. Need to build up my transformer reserve!
> 
> Thanks for all the help, guys,
> Rick



An update..... I now have 17 motors and control boards. Last two were commercial models with flywheels like coffee cans.


----------

